
Facebook is Just Fine (2013) - Tomte
http://craigmod.com/sputnik/facebook/
======
codr4life
Facebook doesn't keep anyone connected to anything but their stupid algorithms
and hidden agendas, the only thing you can be sure of is that nothing is what
it seems to be and that they're doing everything in their power to twist your
brain and sell your integrity.

